# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Passenger’s terminal in Piraeus

## mastrokostas

Πρόβλημα προβλέπετε να υπάρξει στο μέλλον με τις αφήξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά , λόγο της συνεχόμενης αύξησης πλοίων και επιβατών ,και τον περιορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων στον επιβατηγό σταθμό ,αλλά και στο κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο Πειραιάς .Φέτος υπήρξαν μέρες που ήταν 8-9 πλοία την ίδια μέρα στο λιμάνι .Πλοία που μετέφεραν από 1000 έως 3000+ επιβάτες, και το μποτιλιαρισμα στους δρομους του λιμανιου ηταν φοβερο ,με αποτελεσμα να καθηστερουν υπερβολικα οι εκδρομες .
Η Ελλάδα ήταν και είναι φιλέτο για τις εταιρίες ,που θα ήθελαν να ξεκινούν όλα τα ταξίδια τους για την ανατολική Μεσόγειο από τον Πειραιά .
Πιστεύω είναι ότι στο μέλλον η Ελλάδα θα είναι ότι σήμερα η Φλόριντα και το Μαϊάμι στην Αμερική .Εκτός και αν κοιμηθούμε όπως συνήθως κάνουμε , και κατασκευάσουν τίποτα σχετικό οι γείτονες, και μηνούμε με τον κάβο στο χέρι !
Ένα σχετικό άρθρο σχετικά με την δημιουργία ιδιωτικών terminal υπάρχει εδώ !

----------


## mastrokostas

Μήπως οι κύριοι του ΟΛΠ ,να κάνουν κάτι και να μαζέψουν επιτέλους τα αδέσποτα σκυλιά από το χώρο που πέφτουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ,διότι έκτος από την ξευτίλα ,είναι πλέον και επικίνδυνο !Επανηλημενα έχουν επιτεθεί σε επιβάτες αλλά και σε οδηγούς των εκει λεωφορείων !!!

----------


## Eng

Πάντως σε οσους απο εμας εχουμε δει κανα δυο λιμανια παραπάνω και μην μου πείτε για κανενα Iron Ore Terminal στην Β.Κινα.. αναφερομαι σε στανταρ Ευρωπης, μόνο Passenger Terminal δεν ειναι αυτο.... 
Τελικά όπως λέει και ο φιλος μου ο Μαστροκωστας.....Κοιμόμαστε...Κοιμόμαστε.... και αν συνεχιζουμε να κοιμομαστε, συντομα θα δειτε το Κεντρο της Ν. Ευρωπαϊκης Κρουαζιερας να μετατίθεται καμποσα μιλια Ανατολικοτερα, στους γειτονες. 
With deep regret on the above...
Κριμα...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Επισυνάπτω μια μακέτα της νέας αίθουσας επιβατών στη Λεμεσό (που προς το παρόν βρίσκεται στα χαρτιά...). Η παρούσα είναι σε τρισάθλια κατάσταση. Ελπίζω κατί ακόμη καλύτερο να γίνει σύντομα και στον Πειραιά, που εξυπηρετεί ετησίως πολύ περισσότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πρόβλημα προβλέπετε να υπάρξει στο μέλλον με τις αφήξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά , λόγο της συνεχόμενης αύξησης πλοίων και επιβατών ,και τον περιορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων στον επιβατηγό σταθμό ,αλλά και στο κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο Πειραιάς .Φέτος υπήρξαν μέρες που ήταν 8-9 πλοία την ίδια μέρα στο λιμάνι .Πλοία που μετέφεραν από 1000 έως 3000+ επιβάτες, και το μποτιλιαρισμα στους δρομους του λιμανιου ηταν φοβερο ,με αποτελεσμα να καθηστερουν υπερβολικα οι εκδρομες .
> Η Ελλάδα ήταν και είναι φιλέτο για τις εταιρίες ,που θα ήθελαν να ξεκινούν όλα τα ταξίδια τους για την ανατολική Μεσόγειο από τον Πειραιά .


Το λυπηρό είναι ΄τοι η Αθήνα είναι ίσως η μοναδική πρωτέυουσα στηνΕυρώπη με τέτοιο παραλιακό μέτωπο, και το έχει αναξοιποίητο. Σίγουρα στον Πειραιά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα, σίγουρα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν και ίσως να επεκταθούν οι υπάρχουσες εγκαταστάσεις (ίσως με αξιοποίηση της παγόδαςκαι άλλων χώρων του ΟΛΠ αλλά με το μποτιλιάρισμα στους δρόμους δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά μια και εκτός από την κυκλοφορία που έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχει το καλοκαίρι προστίθενται και τα αυτοκίνητα που ταξιδεύουν με τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.
Οπότε χρειάζεται καινούριος σταθμός. 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό (μια και είναι μια "ιδέα του καφενείου" που μου ήλθε) αλλά θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν οι ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις (που οι περισσότερες ρημάζουν) στο Φάληρο και τον ¶γιο Κοσμά. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ελκυστικό είναι να μένουν τα βαπόρια αρόδου στον όρμο του Φαλήρου και να μεταφέρονται οι επιβάτες με λάντζες ή με τα τέντερ των βαποριών, ίσως να χρειάζεται μια σύγκριση των χρόνων σε σχέση με την πλοήγηση την πρόσδεση κ.λπ. στον Πειραιά, ίσως και με το κόστος (ρυμουλκά, πλοήγηση κ.λπ.). 
Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλά από το Φάληρο μέσω της Συγγρού μπορέι κάποιος να φτάσει γρήγορα στο ιστορικό κέντρο που είναι ο προορισμός για τις περισσότερες εκδρομές. Επίσης υπάρχει και μέσο μαζικής μεταφοράς (τραμ) για όσους επιβάτες επιθυμούν να κινηθούν μόνοι τους.
Αντίστοιχα στον ¶γιο Κοσμά μπορέι να δημιουργηθέι τέρμιναλ στο παλιό αεροδρόμιο, όπου μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν και οι ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις (σλάλομ κ.λπ.) για δραστηριότητες. Το ιστορικό κέντρο είνο προσβάσιμο μέσω τη Βουλιγμένης. Επίσης μέσω της Βάρης Κορωπίου είναι γρήγορη η πρόσβαση στο αεροδρόμιο και μπορεί να είναι ελκυστικό για επιβιβάσεις αποβιβάσεις.

----------


## Leo

> Το λυπηρό είναι ΄τοι η Αθήνα είναι ίσως η μοναδική πρωτέυουσα στηνΕυρώπη με τέτοιο παραλιακό μέτωπο, και το έχει αναξοιποίητο. Σίγουρα στον Πειραιά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα, σίγουρα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν και ίσως να επεκταθούν οι υπάρχουσες εγκαταστάσεις (ίσως με αξιοποίηση της παγόδαςκαι άλλων χώρων του ΟΛΠ αλλά με το μποτιλιάρισμα στους δρόμους δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά μια και εκτός από την κυκλοφορία που έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχει το καλοκαίρι προστίθενται και τα αυτοκίνητα που ταξιδεύουν με τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.
> Οπότε χρειάζεται καινούριος σταθμός. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό (μια και είναι μια "ιδέα του καφενείου" που μου ήλθε) αλλά θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν οι ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις (που οι περισσότερες ρημάζουν) στο Φάληρο και τον ¶γιο Κοσμά. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ελκυστικό είναι να μένουν τα βαπόρια αρόδου στον όρμο του Φαλήρου και να μεταφέρονται οι επιβάτες με λάντζες ή με τα τέντερ των βαποριών, ίσως να χρειάζεται μια σύγκριση των χρόνων σε σχέση με την πλοήγηση την πρόσδεση κ.λπ. στον Πειραιά, ίσως και με το κόστος (ρυμουλκά, πλοήγηση κ.λπ.). 
> Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλά από το Φάληρο μέσω της Συγγρού μπορέι κάποιος να φτάσει γρήγορα στο ιστορικό κέντρο που είναι ο προορισμός για τις περισσότερες εκδρομές. Επίσης υπάρχει και μέσο μαζικής μεταφοράς (τραμ) για όσους επιβάτες επιθυμούν να κινηθούν μόνοι τους.
> Αντίστοιχα στον ¶γιο Κοσμά μπορέι να δημιουργηθέι τέρμιναλ στο παλιό αεροδρόμιο, όπου μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν και οι ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις (σλάλομ κ.λπ.) για δραστηριότητες. Το ιστορικό κέντρο είνο προσβάσιμο μέσω τη Βουλιγμένης. Επίσης μέσω της Βάρης Κορωπίου είναι γρήγορη η πρόσβαση στο αεροδρόμιο και μπορεί να είναι ελκυστικό για επιβιβάσεις αποβιβάσεις.


 
Λυπάμαι Παναγιώτη που θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα με την πρόταση σου, αυτό είανι ξεπεσμός και όχι πρόοδος. Αλίμονο να γυρίσουμε στις λάντζες την εποχή που ακόμη και σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες, οι τουρίστες βγαίνουν από τα πλοία με φυσούνες.... Το υπάρχον τουριστικό λιμάνι είναι τραγικά λίγο και θαβγούμεστην ράδα? Ξέρεις τι θα ζητήσει ένας Αμερικάνος αν πέσει στην θάλασσα την ώρα της μεταφοράς με την λάντζα? Αξίζει αν το ψάξεις αυτό για να αλλάξεις γνώμη.

Συμφωνώ με την περιοχή του Φαληρικού Δ αλλά να γίνει ένας σύγχρονος επιβατηγός σταθμός αξιώσεων που οι υπάρχουσες παραπαίουσες εγκαταστάσεις της ξηράς θα διαμορφωθούν ανάλογα (με μια πρασινάδα που θα την ποτίζουμε και μετά την Ολυμπιάδα και δεν θα πετάμε τα λεφτά μας πέρα δώθε με ανεγκέφαλους προγραμματισμούς και επακόλουθους ωχ-αδερφισμούς κλπ. Μόνο έτσι θα διεκδικήσουμε την τουριστική κίνηση και τον κομβικό τουριστικό λιμένα.Δεν εμπιστεύομαι όμως κανένα να ξεκινήσει ένα τέτοιο έργο γιατί δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ, ενώ αντίθετα κάποιες βίλες θα ξεφυτρώσουν κάπου στην Ελλάδα .....

Είμαστε άξιοι της τύχης μας και συμφωνώ με τον μαστροΚώστα και τις απόψεις του περί γειτόνων κλπ.

----------


## gtogias

Και όμως το σχέδιο υπάρχει.

Και δεν είναι άλλο από τις ήδη εκφρασθείσες απόψεις του ΟΛΠ για μεταφορά του (σχεδόν) συνόλου της ακτοπλοϊας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και την χρησιμοποίηση του λιμανιού πλέον μόνο για την κρουαζιέρα.

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό τα μειονεκτήματα της τωρινής διαρρύθμισης λιγοστεύουν αν όχι εξαφανίζονται και τα πλεονεκτήματα παραμένουν όπως η άμεση και γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο αρχαιολογικό κέντρο της Αθήνας μέσω των ΗΣΑΠ.

Με αυτή τη μεταφορά (της ακτοπλοϊας) ο συνωστισμός και στο λιμάνι και στους ΗΣΑΠ παύει να υφίσταται.

Τώρα τι θα γίνει η ακτοπλοϊα? Η επιθυμία του ΟΛΠ είναι να σπάσει στα δύο. Ένα κομμάτι προς Δραπετσώνα και Κερατσίνι και το υπόλοιπο στο Λαύριο.

Τι λείπει για να γίνει αυτό? Καταρχήν τα δίκτυα (τρένο στο Λάυριο) και τραμ στο Κερατσίνι (και γιατί όχι και μετρό) και φυσικά να εξασφαλίσουν την συναίνεση των μεταφορικών και των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών.

----------


## Leo

Έχεις δίκο Γιώργο, σχέδια και μακέτες υπάρχουν για όλα και παντού, αυτό που λέιπει είναι η βούληση για εκτέλεση των έργων... για τα οποία ποτέ δεν φθάνει ο προϋπολογισμός. Όταν κάποτε αρχίζουν είναι εκ προοίμου δεδομένο ότι είναι περασμένης τεχνολογίας.... Off topic.... Τα ΚΤΕΛ, τα παραπεταμένα - γεμάτα grafity τραίνα - το γενικότερο ρημαδιό που επικτρατεί γενικά, η ημιτέλεια όλων και συνεπώς και των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων. Εδώ σταματώ γιατί στεναχωριέμαι.

----------


## gtogias

Δε διαφωνώ καθόλου. Γεμάτη η Ελλάδα από ημιτελή έργα, άλλα μεγαλόπνοα και άλλα απλά καθημερινά. Και αρκετά από αυτά που τελείωσαν, αφέθηκαν να ρημάζουν μια και κανείς δεν ασχολείται με τη συντήρηση τους. Φαίνεται δεν αποδίδουν πολύ χρήμα.

Δικαιολογημένοι λοιπόν και οι φόβοι ότι αν και ποτέ ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του σχεδίου για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα κολλήσει κάπου, είτε γιατί δεν φτάνουν τα λεφτά, είτε γιατί κάτι λείπει στη μελέτη και θα προσβληθεί στα δικαστήρια, είτε γιατί ενδιάμεσα θα έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθήκες και οι ανάγκες.

Από την άλλη όμως υπάρχει η παραδοχή ότι η ναυτιλία και ιδιαίτερα ο συνδυασμός αυτής με τον τουρισμό είναι ένα δυναμικό κομμάτι της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας και ένα από τα λίγα πεδία που προσφέρεται για Ελληνική ανάμιξη. Σίγουρα αποκλείεται μα αρχίσουμε να φτιάχνουμε mercedes καθώς και άλλα προϊόντα βαριάς βιομηχανίας.

Για εμάς βαριά βιομηχανία είναι ο τουρισμός. Θες λόγω της γεωγραφικής θέσης, θες λόγω της ιστορίας, έτσι είναι. Μόνο στις υπηρεσίες έχουμε τύχη.

Αν λοιπόν, λέω αν, αφεθεί το υγιές αυτό κομμάτι της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας να δουλέψει, τότε ναι, και το λιμάνι μπορούμε να τελειώσουμε, και καρδιά της κρουαζιέρας να γίνουμε, και να εξασφαλίσουμε θέσεις εργασίας και για ναυτικούς και για στεριανούς.

Πιστεύω ότι κοινωνικά ωριμάζει η ιδέα. Θέμα χρόνου είναι. Αρκεί να μην έχουμε πισωγυρίσματα με πράξεις τύπου Marco Polo είτε επαναστατικής γυμναστικής.

----------


## waterman

από Καθημερινή 11.05.10

Document2.jpg

----------


## BOLCARIB

ειχαμε μια χρυση ευκαιρια να φτιαξουμε ενα νεο terminal στον τεραστιο ανεκμεταλλευτο χωρο στου Κανελου και εμεις αντι να φτιαξουμε ενα αντιστοιχο κτηριο με της Βαρκελωνης η το Palacrociere της Costa (οποιοι εχουν παει εκει καταλαβαινουν...) φτιαξαμε ενα κτηριο κουτσουλια και μια τεντα για τις βαλιτσες !!!! Αθανατο Ελληνικο δαιμονιο !! 
Για να παει καποιος να δει ενα turaround της NCL η Holland America με 1500-2000 ατομα να προσπαθουν να περνανε μεσα απο το κτηριο κουτσουλια και να βρεχει ταυτοχρονα. Δεν εχουν που να κρυφθουν οι ανθρωποι απο την βροχη...
Το μονο θετικο εκει ειναι ο απλετος χωρος parking και το οτι δεν τον μοιραζεσε (εκτος σπανιων περιπτωσεων) με αλλα πλοια.

Τελος κατι φενεται οτι παει να γινει τωρα με την διαφαινομενη αρση του καμποταζ και την δημιουργια νεων θεσεων για κρουαζιεροπλοια. Αληθεια αφου εμεις δεν εχω τους πορους να φτιαξουμε ενα νεο υπερσυγχρονο terminal γιατι δεν παραχωρουν μια εκταση σε ενα ιδιωτη να το κατασκευασει και να πληρωνει ενοικιο στον ΟΛΠ για την χρηση?
Ταυτοχρονα θα πρεπει να γινει μια σοβαρη μελετη για το κυκλοφοριακο διοτι οταν ερχονται 7-8 πλοια τα περισσοτερα με 1500+ επιβατες το χαος στους δρομους του Πειραια ειναι τεραστιο. Ασε που τα τουριστικα λεωφορεια το πρωι δεν χωρουν στο parking του ΟΛΠ και σχηματιζουν ουρες μεχρι τον Αγ.Νικολαο και πιο περα καποιες φορες...

----------


## mastrokostas

Τρία κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν κατέπλευσαν σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά λόγω της απεργίας. MSC MUSICA, MSC Armonia , και Ruby Princess .
Το πρώτο πήγε στο λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου το δεύτερο στην Μύκονο ,και το τρίτο συνέχισε για Τουρκία !
Περαστικα μας !!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Φιλος μου εστειλε αυτην την φωτο !
Τι σχολιασει κανεις !!!
IMG_0520.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και σήμερα κάποιοι είχαν κλείσει τον δρόμο και δεν επέτρεπαν στα λεωφορεία με τους επιβάτες των κρουαζιερόπλοιων να περάσουν  προς το Terminal  .
Θα θελα να καταλάβω ,σε αυτήν την χώρα τι προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε !:roll:

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα μου τα πραγματα ειναι κομικοτραγικα...
Λες να σχολιασουμε τη φωτο, τι να πουμε? Ισως "καποιοι" θα χαιροντουσαν να πουμε πως η φωτο απεικονιζει το κατοικιδιο μιας επιβατισσας......
Τωρα για το τελευταιο ποστ, τι να πουμε, Με τις Υγειες μας!!! 
[και αν δεν ειναι στημενο ολο το σκηνικο εμενα να μου τρυπισεις τη μυτη..]

----------


## Eng

Για αυτο και χρειαζονται οι νεες λιμενκες εγκαταστασεις..

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολλά χρειάζονται Γιώργο , αλλά στον τόπο μας δεν τα κάνουμε ούτε καν καθυστερημένα !

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Πολλά χρειάζονται Γιώργο , αλλά στον τόπο μας δεν τα κάνουμε ούτε καν καθυστερημένα !


θυμαμαι καπου πριν 5 χρονια ειχατε γραψει σε καποιο thread του forum καποιες ελπιδες σας για την κρουαζιερα στην Ελλαδα..ε ακομα ελπιδες ειναι.. φοβαμαι παντως για την κρουαζιερα στην Ελλαδα..συγνωμη για το offtopic!

----------


## mastrokostas

> θυμαμαι καπου πριν 5 χρονια ειχατε γραψει σε καποιο thread του forum καποιες ελπιδες σας για την κρουαζιερα στην Ελλαδα..ε ακομα ελπιδες ειναι.. φοβαμαι παντως για την κρουαζιερα στην Ελλαδα..συγνωμη για το offtopic!


Πάντα πρέπει να προηγείσαι των εξελίξεων.Η κρουαζιέρα έχει κάνει άλματα τα τελευταία 15 χρονιά . Αυξήθηκαν τα βαποριά και μεγάλωσαν. Την δεκαετία του 80 , την Παρασκευή που ήταν η ποιο hot ημέρα ,με embarkation  σε τρία βαπόρια maximum  , όλοι -όλοι οι επιβάτες ήταν 2000 το πολύ . Σήμερα έχεις στον Πειραιά 7, 8 βαποριά με δυο , δυόμιση χιλιάδες επιβάτες το καθένα ! Η λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις δεν άλλαξαν, εκτός απο μια κατασκευή στου Καννελου στους ολυμπιακούς  το 2004  . 
Πίστευα οτι κατι θα γινόταν τοτε που ακομα υπήρχαν λεφτα στην αγορά , αλλά δυστυχώς αυτή η εποχή πέρασε .ειναι αλήθεια οτι έγιναν κάποια μικρα πράγματα να μαζευτεί το χάος που υπήρχε , από τον καιρό που ανέλαβε τον ΟΛΠ ο κύριος Ανωμερίτης .Ειναι ο μονος που βλεπω οτι εχει τουλάχιστον ενα όραμα ,πως πρέπει να είναι το λιμάνι !Θα δούμε !

----------


## Express Pigasos

λενε οτι θα επεκτεινουν στο νοτιο κομματι το λιμανι... ομως δε θα ναι στο ματι του αερα? και επισης αυτα τα περι Φαληρου..εγω δεν τα πολυπιστευω!

----------


## despo

Και εγώ δεν τα πιστεύω σε καμμία των περιπτώσεων !

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ μετά απο τόσο καιρο δέν έχει τελειώση η επέκταση του ντόκου μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο....

Ο Πειραιάς ειναι πλέον μια μεγάλη αποτυχία. Θεωρω πώς άμεσα θα πρέπει να φύγει η κρουαζιέρα απο κει και να φτιαχτεί το λιμάνι στο Φάληρο σε εγκαταστάσεις σύγχρονες, με κεντρική αρτηρία εξόδου και το αεροδρόμιο στην μισή απόσταση. Ο Πειραιάς για να γίνει σοβαρό λιμάνι θέλει μια ατομική βόμβα που θα τα ισοπεδώσει ολα και θα ξαναχτιστούς απ την αρχή

----------


## gpap2006

Στη Φαληρο υπάρχει το προβλημα οτι λογω εκβολων του Κηφισου ο βυθός αλλάζει συνεχώς βάθη. Ο σιδερης Μαμιδης σε συνεντευξη στο ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ (μετα το 17.00') προτεινε ξυλινες προβλήτες στο Φάληρο όπως υπάρχουν σε μέρη του εξωτερικού.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο Κηφισός είναι πρόβλημα όπως είναι τώρα , διότι διαμορφώνετε με τέτοιον τρόπο που δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ! Είναι ποτάμι που δεν κατεβάζει χώματα, έτσι μπορούν να διαμορφωθούν η εκβολές του που να μην δημιουργούνται  προβλήματα ! Άλλα είναι τα προβλήματα αν έρθει η κρουαζιέρα στο Φάληρο ,που έχουν να κάνουν περισσότερο  πιστεύω με την πόλη του Πειραιά !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αμα φυγει η κρουαιζιερα απο το λιμανι του Πειραια...τι θα μεινει?? Ουτε container ξαναρχονται ουτε vehicle carries...Πρεπει να βρεθουν και τροποι να μενουν λεφτα.....και απο δρομους τιποτα...παντα θα εχει κινηση το λιμανι..

----------


## Apostolos

> Άλλα είναι τα προβλήματα αν έρθει η κρουαζιέρα στο Φάληρο ,που έχουν να κάνουν περισσότερο  πιστεύω με την πόλη του Πειραιά !


Όσο αυτός ο τόπος αποφασίζει έτσι δέν θα πάμε μπροστά...

----------


## mastrokostas

Άλλο σενάριο εδώ !

----------


## mastrokostas

Όλο και ποιο κοντά να το πιστέψω, ότι κάτι θα αλλάξει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά είμαι ! Αυτό κυκλοφορεί όλο και ποιο συχνά στην πιάτσα , οπότε μάλλον το έχουμε πάρει σοβαρά το θέμα κρουαζιέρα επιτέλους !

----------


## Apostolos

Εδω μαστρο-Κώστα μου μια επέκταση παλευουν τόσο καιρό να τελείωσουν στο λιμεναρχείο μπροστά και ακόμα να τελείωσει... Δές στο google earth τι έχουν φτιάξει στην Βαρκελώνη και θα καταλάβεις τι πάει να πει λιμάνι και οχι σχέδια επι σχεδίων και μακέτες επι μακετών!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Θέλω να ελπίζω Απόστολε !Σε αυτήν την μαυρίλα που επικρατή στην καθημερινότητα μας με όλη αυτήν την ανεργία , θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει ,μιας και δεν έχουν άλλη λύση .Οι γείτονες μας επενδύουν στην κρουαζιέρα και γενικά στην ναυτιλία .Αν χαθεί και αυτό το τρένο , είναι για να πάμε στην Πάτμο καλόγεροι !
Το έργο μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο έχει κολλήσει για τους γνωστούς (Ελληνικούς ) λόγους .

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι τώρα θυμηθήκαμε οτι πετάμε στους υπονόμους επικίνδυνα υλικά! Marpol και κυνήγι για τα βαπόρια ασυδοσία για το κράτος και τους στεριανούς!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια ενδιαφερουσα δηλωση του υπουργου Ναυτιλιας ,για το μελλον του ΟΛΠ!

----------


## mastrokostas

Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ξεκινησουν !

----------

